# Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?



## Fize (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben! 
Ihr habt ja schon gelesen worum es geht. Wir möchten uns gern eine Dusche in den Garten bauen, um uns nach dem Bad im Teich bei etwas kälteren Temperaturen direkt aufwärmen zu können. Leider gefallen meiner Frau die ganzen Outdoor-Duschen nicht so recht und so hat sie sich in den Kopf gesetzt eine Innenraumdusche nach draußen zu setzen. Sie hat das Objekt der Begierde_ Werbelink entfernt_ dort online gefunden und sich Hals über Kopf in so ein Modell mit gebogener Scheibe verliebt. So eines soll es jetzt unbedingt sein, komme was wolle. Jetzt ist es meine Aufgabe das zu realisieren, obwohl ich das vorher noch nie gemacht habe. Daher kommt ihr jetzt ins Spiel. 
Doch geht das überhaupt so leicht? Kann man einfach eine Dusche, die fürs Bad gedacht ist in den Garten bauen? Muss man dabei auf irgendwas achten?

Habt schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Liebe Grüße, Fize


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?*

ich weiß nicht, ob das Ganze Winter/Frostfest und auch UV stabil ist.....  ich seh das kritisch
Müsste man vermutlich mit der Firma mal reden...  evtl. können die das umbauen


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?*

Moin,
na auf jeden Fall erts mal muß ein frostfestes Fundament gemacht werden!
Wie Susanne schon geschrieben hat, einfach die Fa. Duschmeister.de anfragen.
Umbauen wird man da nicht viel machen müssen, nur der Zulauf vom Wasser muß halt frostfrei beim Bau berücksichtigt werden. Das ist ja im Garten meistens das Prob. also evtl. einen Schlauchanschluss und im Winter den dann abbauen und entwässern oder der Spaten muß her und ihr müßt buddeln und isolieren für einen festen Anschluss.


----------



## Nori (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?*

Bei Echtglas und Alu hätte ich keine Bedenken - die Sache mit der Frostsicherheit sollte gut bedacht werden -man muss auf alle Fälle dafür sorgen, dass man die Dusche wie eine Wasserleitung entleeren kann und dass man die Leitung in der Wand extra isoliert und auch gut isoliert zur Dusche führt (ich nimm an das Teil soll schon an einer Wand stehen, und nicht frei im Garten)

Ich persönlich würde eine Art Dusch-Schnecke mauern - ist bestimmt haltbarer und integriert sich besser.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Pammler (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?*

Könntest du die Dusche über den Winter irgendwo frostfrei einlagern? Dann würde ich sie einfach in die Wiese stellen und mit 2 Schläuchen anschließen. Der fürs Heiße Wasser muß die Themperatur natürlich aushalten. Das Ablaufwasser versickert dann im Boden, natürlich dann bitte nur mit klarem Wasser duschen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?*

moin Fize,
schau mal hier:
http://wohnideen.minimalisti.com/badezimmer/wellness-spa/dusche-im-garten-erfrischung-sommer.html

Vll. lässt sich Deine Frau doch von einem dieser Vorschläge begeistern,
samt und sonders alle gartentauglich 
DU mach' Dich dann aber schon mal auf eine ordentliche Baustelle gefasst... zumindest bei einigen dieser Ideen


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?*

Wow Eva-Maria...das ist ja ein toller Link, superschöne und verrückte Ideen...
Na Fize, da wird doch sicher was Einzigartiges für euch dabei sein?


----------



## Fize (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?*

Oh wow danke für die ganzen unglaublich hilfreichen Antworten!  Ja, die Dusche soll an der Wand stetehn und nicht ganz frei im Garten. Eine Möglichkeit sie sonst irgendwo frostfrei über den Winter zu lagern haben wir leider nicht. Dann werd ich mich einfach mal direkt mal bei der Firma erkundigen. Vielleicht könne die ja wirjklich was machen. Vielen Dank Leute!

Und Eva-Maria: Der Link ist echt der Wahnsinn! Tausend Dank! Ich zeig ihn aber lieber nicht meiner Frau.


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Innenraumdusche auch im Garten nutzbar?*

Hallo "Fize"
Ich sag mal so , die Duschwanne wird aus Aryl oder Blech sein = frostsicher ! , die Seitenwände (Duschkabine) sind aus Glas oder Polycarbonat (Plaste) = frostsicher ! 
Die Wasserleitungen sind im Winter (Frost) zu entleeren ! Isolierung im Freien bringt da nicht viel ! 
Achten solltest du auf den Abfluss ! Hier sollte gewöhlich ein Traps ( Geruchsverschluss) sein !
Hier musst du auch entleeren oder , da frei im Garten aufgestellt , ein freier Auslauf dran !
Der Link zum "Glück" ist gut aber s.. teuer ! :shock
Ich , der Rohrdesigner der eine ganz einfache Art im Garten hat ! ( 5 Jahre ) Acryl erblindet mit der Zeit !


----------

